# New GTI vs 1 series vs A3 (VW Vortex)



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thought you guys might like this, since a lot of us are interested in all 3 cars. Shame it's not the 130i though, since their only complaint was power and price.

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_1596.shtml


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

If that's the same article (same cars, different writer) i read a few days ago it's pretty worthless as the A3 is not the 2.0T or the 3.2. Essentially it's a na engine not offered in the USA.



> Audi's FSI 16-valve 2.0-liter develops 150 horsepower at 6,000 rpm without the aid of a turbo. You may note that this is the exact same output as the original 1.8-liter turbo engines, and the 1.8T was never known as a slacker by any means. The new 2.0 FSI isn't short of grunt, either, and 148 lb-ft is available as low as 3,500 rpm show on the tachometer.


http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Features/article_1771.shtml


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Yup, I'll say it agin. BMW's new 4banger would slot perfectly in the 1series. Then and only then will we have a winner.










:drool:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

That's an interesting version of the BMW logo on the Valve cover.


----------

